
Naivety Helped Me Learn Rails - jstorimer
http://jstorimer.com/2012/11/30/naivety.html
======
PhilipA
Good article. When I get the idea for "the next big thing" I always try to
find a new technology (the last project was ROR, before it was Node.js). So
even if it fails (which it usually does) I learn something from it. Thereby
the efford isn't lost.

------
jetti
"As programmers, I think we're sometimes too eager to 'get our hands dirty'.
Getting experience with a particular project is valuable, but it's akin to
heading into the woods with no idea where the trail is. If you're experienced
with the tools and workflow of the team you're joining, you may be able to
spot the trail easily. If you're inexperienced, your eagerness to get started
might have you wandering off and getting lost."

One thing that I'm really thankful for at my current job is that the
developers also handle support tickets and when I first started I was assigned
the point on the help desk. I knew that I would be doing some support going
into the job and wasn't too thrilled about it, but from doing the support I
learned so much about the product and why things are the way they are in the
code. I feel that I learned all of this not only faster than if I was to just
look at the code myself, but it was also easier. On top of that, I was able to
find out what kinds of problems our customers were having which could lead
feature development.

------
ALee
"In the beginner's mind there are many possibilities, in the expert's mind
there are few." This quote is so important. It really captures the careful
balance.

